# [REQ] Miui ROM for Razr (CDMA)



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

Is there a Dev that will take this on for us please. I find as I read through our forum and Miuiandroid that Miui for the Razr is fully supported for the GSM verzion of the Razr. Is there a Dev that can please, please, please port this over to the CDMA Razr for us. I noticed that lots of Razr owners are former DX owners and I personally (and lots others) loved it. I will personally pledge $50 for a working Miui port with 3g/4g data. Skiwong has gotten the port working great except duel use of internal/external sdcard and of course the huge hurtle of 3g/4g data. If a fully running ROM of Miui is created for the CDMA Razr and supported by that Dev... as a final price I will pledge $100 total. I know this is a bounty... if I knew how to do it I would be doing it this second. I think others will be willing to participate in the donations as well. I will be posting this on multiple forums I'm a member of. First to get to the fully running ROM with data and duel use of sdcards (internal/external) will get my donation. Thanks everyone.

P.S. PM me with info on progress if you are in the running for the donation. If others pledge to these same goals I will ask that they include their donation to the first with a fully running ROM.


----------



## jcmeyer26 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would love to donate to the cause i also had X and miui was the only ROM that cured my flashaholicism. I check all the forums everyday praying for the data to be fixed....plea$e we need data even 3g would be enough for me a 4g would be unreal.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

